# 9.0-RELEASE-p3 -> p5



## pooky (Dec 28, 2012)

Hi..

I'm not sure if the update is not working or if the wrong version is shown:

```
# uname -a
FreeBSD mail.xxx.name [B]9.0-RELEASE-p3[/B] FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE-p3 #0: Tue Jun 12 02:52:29 UTC
2012     [email]root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64

# freebsd-update fetch
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 3 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 9.0-RELEASE from update4.FreeBSD.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Inspecting system... done.
Preparing to download files... done.

No updates needed to update system to 9.0-RELEASE-p5.

# freebsd-update install
No updates are available to install.
Run '/usr/sbin/freebsd-update fetch' first.
```
My systems still seems to be on -p3

Any ideas?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 28, 2012)

The last update didn't update the kernel so the version the kernel is reporting stays the same.


----------



## pooky (Dec 28, 2012)

hmm..
but it looks like the kernel was updated

```
# ls -al /boot |grep kernel
drwxr-xr-x   2 root  wheel   31744 Dec 28 14:14 kernel
drwxr-xr-x   2 root  wheel   13312 Dec 28 14:14 kernel.old

# ls -al /boot/kernel |grep kernel
-r-xr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  15626854 Dec 28 14:13 kernel
-r-xr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  58054747 Dec 28 14:13 kernel.symbols

The following files will be updated as part of updating to 9.0-RELEASE-p5:
/boot/kernel/kernel
/boot/kernel/kernel.symbols
/boot/kernel/linux.ko
/boot/kernel/linux.ko.symbols
```


----------



## SirDice (Dec 28, 2012)

Hmm.. The previous updates didn't update the kernel but it looks like -p5 does.

Did you reboot?


----------



## Wiedmann (Dec 28, 2012)

pooky said:
			
		

> ```
> # uname -a
> FreeBSD mail.smiatek.name [B]9.0-RELEASE-p3[/B] FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE-p3 #0: Tue Jun 12 02:52:29 UTC
> 2012     [email]root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
> ...


I have the same (with i386)



			
				SirDice said:
			
		

> Hmm.. The previous updates didn't update the kernel but it looks like -p5 does.
> 
> Did you reboot?


Of course ;-)

A *diff -q /boot/kernel/ /boot/kernel.old/* shows me the same files in both directories. But a lot of *.symbols in /boot/kernel/ which doesn't exists in /boot/kernel.old/.


----------



## pooky (Dec 28, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Hmm.. The previous updates didn't update the kernel but it looks like -p5 does.
> 
> Did you reboot?



Yes I've rebooted, and I updated from p3 (I think) to p5, not absolutely sure but I think I missed the update to p4


----------



## SirDice (Dec 28, 2012)

pooky said:
			
		

> Yes I've rebooted, and I updated from p3 (I think) to p5, not absolutely sure but I think I missed the update to p4



Doesn't matter, your last freebsd-update(8) run will have included it. If you now have -p5 you have all the patches.


----------



## dave (Dec 29, 2012)

If not uname -a, what is the correct command to find what version (patch level) a machine is runiing?


----------



## Wiedmann (Dec 29, 2012)

dave said:
			
		

> If not uname -a, what is the correct command to find what version (patch level) a machine is runiing?



You can look into "/var/db/freebsd-update/tag"


I'm using this in cshrc:

```
setenv UNAME_r `cut -f 3 -d '|' /var/db/freebsd-update/tag`-p`cut -f 4 -d '|' /var/db/freebsd-update/tag`
```
(Of course, for normal users you have to "chmod  755 /var/db/freebsd-update" after a freebsd-update run. Or copy the tag file to another location.)


----------

